# Gi 2



## Rowan Francis (19/6/14)

Well i just had to let my GI 2 slip through my fingers , how sad .

It was going to be way too expensive .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (23/6/15)

Rowan Francis said:


> Well i just had to let my GI 2 slip through my fingers , how sad .
> 
> It was going to be way too expensive .


Have you considered the clone? Some video reviews on YouTube gave a thumbs up.


----------



## Philip Dunkley (23/6/15)

@Rowan Francis , what happened dude!! Anyway, you can now use the parts off yours to get mine done


----------



## Rowan Francis (23/6/15)

I am still rocking my gi2 clone. This was about the original that I had my name down for last year.. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

